# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Grrrr stupid keyboard

## ivanushki

Can anyone tell me how to write the letter ł on a PC with windows? I've been trying to use the ALT GR with the L as that works with all other letters but i can't find any that work  ::  
PLease help!  ::

----------


## Бармалей

Just type "l" and then use a magic marker to add the slash...

----------


## Оля

> Can anyone tell me how to write the letter ł on a PC with windows? I've been trying to use the ALT GR with the L as that works with all other letters but i can't find any that work  
> PLease help!

 Установи польскую раскладку. Там, где русское "ж", будет ł.

----------


## Wowik

> Там, где русское "ж", будет ł.

 Где ж он Ж возьмёт?  ::

----------


## kamka

well, alt + l works for me just fine, so I don't know how can I help you  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Там, где русское "ж", будет ł.   Где ж он Ж возьмёт?

 Там, где английское ";" 
Кстати, он же пишет по-русски на этом форуме, значит, знает, где "ж"   ::

----------


## Ken Watts

Hello ivanushki. Apart from setting the keyboard you can copy the special Polish characters:  
Ą Ę Ć Ł Ń

----------

